# Southern Cross



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

Anyone doing Southern Cross in February (North Georgia just outside of Dahlonega)?
Just did a trail run of about 40 of the 50 mile loop and it's awesome except for the downhill on Cooper's Gap which has just been covered in fresh gravel.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*I'm there..*

Just scared as hell of that descent..


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

I rode part of it for the second time on Saturday - they're laying down more gravel which is really tough to ride on until compacted. The decent down Cooper's Gap was recently re-graveled and made for a challenging decent. Now they've started to lay gravel at the interstection of the figure 8 - upper half of winding stair gap.


----------

